# New biller/coder on the block



## ledanaoffitt (Apr 29, 2008)

I am new to this, but I'm going to give it a shot.  I am desperately eager to start work in my new field and am having trouble because every company wants lots and lots of experience!!  If ANYone knows of ANY company looking for an entry level biller/coder please let me know!


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where Do You Live?


----------



## jawilson61 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Place to Try*

You might try Medassurant.  They have a website medassurant.com.  They are located in Maryland but do have remote coders all over the country.


----------



## skilady (May 1, 2008)

*No Jobs*

  I'm right there with you. I just finished a 43 week coding/billing program in Tucson AZ, have been on numerous interviews, but everyone wants experience. I'm planning on 8/2 exam date. Guess we just have to hang in there and keep plugging away. I have to keep believing that somebody will give us that first break.


----------



## jawilson61 (May 2, 2008)

*Have you posted your Resume Anywhere?*

I posted my resume on the AAPC website as well as some other medical organizations and I get hits all the time.  If you are interested in remote coding you can try what I previously suggested or I got another request from The Coding Resource but you have to be willing to travel.


----------



## ledanaoffitt (May 3, 2008)

I am in the nashville area,  I guess I should have mentioned that.  LOL


----------



## ledanaoffitt (May 3, 2008)

It's somewhat comforting to know that I am not alone.


----------



## ledanaoffitt (May 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot.  I am in the Nashville area, but I will give it a shot anyway, can't hurt.


----------



## ledanaoffitt (May 3, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the responses!!  I took my certification exam exactly a week ago and am keeping my fingers crossed that I passed.  That should open some doors for me I hope.  Keep giving me the advice, I am new to this and can use all the help I can get!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 3, 2008)

ledanaoffitt said:


> Thanks for all the responses!!  I took my certification exam exactly a week ago and am keeping my fingers crossed that I passed.  That should open some doors for me I hope.  Keep giving me the advice, I am new to this and can use all the help I can get!



I hope you pass the test, and hope you find employment doing what your heart desires... I am a cpc but I've stayed more on the billing side and I am also interested in the compliance side of things too, I may look into that in the near future.

Keep your head up and make sure you network at your local chapter meetings, you wouldn't believe the leads on jobs you get by networking, also networking outside your local chapter and volunteering at chapter meetings too.

Good luck


----------



## Msvanessa (May 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know, you are not alone all.  I passed my CPC exam  November 2007 and I am still looking. I am also interested in remote coding.  Bronx, NY


----------

